# Another one in Bristol



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi all,

Just arrived at the site - also Bristol based. What is the best gym in Bristol to train. I suppose I'm a veteran - on verge of 40 but only recently started training. Making good progress shifting the gut but want to put on lean muscle and gain size.....

Generally speaking what should be my best moves...?

Any guidance/inspiration/help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

As far as I know there isnt a "best" gym. There are a fair few spreaded around though.

JJB on the Hartcliffe Way

Empire in Saint Pauls

Prolab up Ashton Drive

David Lloyds in Long Ashton

Fitness First out by the Mall

One in town that I cant remember the name of

I also saw one up in kingswood the other day just off the high street

Ive only been to 2 of them, Prolab is ok, full of possers after working hours and JJB is.. JJB. Looks like a nice place.

Just go to them all and ask for a tour, they wont mind.


----------



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

Thaks Tom....now I just need the training advice....lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Garrys routine is a good routine to start with, you wil find it stickied in the training I think.

Three main factors for somone new like your self to think about:

1. Dont over train

2. Good Diet 6+ meals

3. Rest, your muscles dont grow in the gym

Plenty of info around on this forum, few other people from Bristol here that know there stuff.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Great advice Tom,

I have been to fitness first up by the mall, pulse at the Uni of Bristol, Empire, and LA Gym in Easton.

LA and Empire the best, but my favourite is empire. I train due to convenience and money at Pulse, as its right next to my house and all my mates go there

Nick


----------



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Commado & Nick,

I have heard good things about Empire - a chap at my work goes there and says it's the best gym he's ever used. Kind of get the impression it's kind of 'hardcore' and could be intimidating for the less experienced..??


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

MANMADE said:


> Thanks Commado & Nick,
> 
> I have heard good things about Empire - a chap at my work goes there and says it's the best gym he's ever used. Kind of get the impression it's kind of 'hardcore' and could be intimidating for the less experienced..??


it could be yes...

but to be honest, its not like your gonna walk in there and everybody is going to turn round and laugh at you  . I've seen quite a few beginners there, its a no BS gym, just weights and a good sense of community between the bodybuilders there, race indifferent.

I say throw yourself in the deep end...

Nick


----------



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks for guidance...maybe I'll get down there with my workmate...


----------



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, I've made it to Empire - even joined now...so all guns blazing.

Hope to see some of you Bristol lot down there...thanks again


----------

